# Bellator 66 weigh-in results



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Official Bellator 66 fighter weigh-ins took place today, and all fighters easily made weight.
> 
> Today's festivities took place at Great Lakes Ballroom at Cleveland's I-X Center.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28324/bellator-66-weigh-in-results.mma

I know the fights just started but for anyone interested...


----------

